#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  How many of You excited to watch Bigg Boss season 2 Tamil ?

## Bhavya

Guys,

I am sure so many of you definitely watched Vijay Tv "Bigg Boss season 1". Now season 2 also going to start from 17th June 2018.
Kamal Haasan going to host this season as well.

Here is a teaser for Bigg Boss season 2

How many of you love Kamal Haasan's way of speaking and his Tamil pronunciation ?

Are you excited for Bigg Boss Season 2 ?

----------


## Shana

> Guys,
> 
> I am sure so many of you definitely watched Vijay Tv "Bigg Boss season 1". Now season 2 also going to start from 17th June 2018.
> Kamal Haasan going to host this season as well.
> 
> Here is a teaser for Bigg Boss season 2
> 
> How many of you love Kamal Haasan's way of speaking and his Tamil pronunciation ?
> 
> Are you excited for Bigg Boss Season 2 ?


I love Kamal Hassan, but not Big Boss. I don't like the way people's daily life are being portrayed in TV for entertainment. It makes me feel like I'm reading someone's diary WITH their permission, and somehow it makes me feel guilty and horrible. 
So no anticipation. I just don't watch it.

----------


## Bhavya

> I love Kamal Hassan, but not Big Boss. I don't like the way people's daily life are being portrayed in TV for entertainment. It makes me feel like I'm reading someone's diary WITH their permission, and somehow it makes me feel guilty and horrible. 
> So no anticipation. I just don't watch it.


Then you can watch weekends episodes only, Like me :Wink:

----------

